# Grey water outlet fitting



## 103279 (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone know what type/size of fitting I need to extend the grey water tank outlet? I've also noticed two wires with .25" fast-on connectors hanging by the outlet, anyone know what these are for? I have a 2004 CI Riviera 181G.

Thanks, Angela


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wires and outlets*

Hello there,

not sure about your connecter but maybe the wires may have been for a once fitted electric dump valve?

Trev


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

.....or the 'tank full sensor'?


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Grey water tank*

Most of the fittings used seem to have their origins in standard heating type parts. So long as the tank is empty!!!! you sould be able to take of the valve, mine is a slider type, and just see exactly what you are working with/ Apparently the BSP thread system was accepted into Metric so you now get modern plastic items with "old fashioned " BSP threads.

Another good source is the fish pond/ garden centres.

I thought I needed to extend my valve, but in the end I simply extended the handle so I could reach it without getting a soggy knee.

Mike & Ann


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

theoldtrout said:


> Does anyone know what type/size of fitting I need to extend the grey water tank outlet? I've also noticed two wires with .25" fast-on connectors hanging by the outlet, anyone know what these are for? I have a 2004 CI Riviera 181G.
> 
> Thanks, Angela


Hi Angela, I think the wires are so you can install a heater into your grey water outlet to stop freezing. I seem to remember reading this in the manual somewhere - but don't quote me! I have them hanging down near the tank too.

I have two waste tanks on my CI - one for bathroom and one for kitchen sink. The wires I can see are on the kitchen one, haven't checked the bathroom one as I haven't had the urge to crawl under the van for a while :lol:


----------



## 103279 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone. My tank sensor works OK so the wires must be for an electric valve or heater as suggested. I'll trace the wires and see if they are connected to the control panel. I've already had to fix a few electrical problems! The grey water outlet valve is a slide type with a long handle. I was hoping there may be an 'off the shelf' extension pipe. I'll crawl underneath and measure it - Ah joy!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

theoldtrout said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. My tank sensor works OK so the wires must be for an electric valve or heater as suggested. I'll trace the wires and see if they are connected to the control panel. I've already had to fix a few electrical problems! The grey water outlet valve is a slide type with a long handle. I was hoping there may be an 'off the shelf' extension pipe. I'll crawl underneath and measure it - Ah joy!


If you find one, I would be interested too please. Could you post on here where you found it to fit?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I extended my waste water dump by using black plastic caravan drain tubing. I connected this to 3/4 inch copper pipe mounted along the skirt and incorporated a 90 degree turn valve. Its easily reached and is sited as to be clear of the awning when draining into a waste container. Gives th OH something to polish too!


----------



## 99755 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm not sure what type of outlet pipe you mean but this is what I had to get for my ACE Milano...

http://www.lbsgardendirect.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=HF113&src=froogle

I needed the 1" MBSP version


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*Grey Water??*

Hi. I think the pipe is standard 1" BSP (British standard Pipethread)

Jeff......


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

theoldtrout said:


> Does anyone know what type/size of fitting I need to extend the grey water tank outlet? I've also noticed two wires with .25" fast-on connectors hanging by the outlet, anyone know what these are for? I have a 2004 CI Riviera 181G.
> 
> Thanks, Angela


Have a look Here Really helpful and they had the bits I needed.....

HTH


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Good Afternoon

Suggest you put C.A.K Tanks into Google or other search engine.

There you will find umpteen bits of kit for such like problems .

HTH

Ken.......with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Cak tanks also do a good range, that is where I got mine from


----------

